# 'the orange box' xbox 360



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

similar to Panamas thread re moto gp, has anyone got this? I'm currently waiting for delivery but I'm very excited about getting back onto half life, it's been a long time :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

was looking at this the other day, had it in gamestation pre owned (why cant they just say second hand?) let me know if its any good please mate.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> was looking at this the other day, had it in gamestation pre owned (why cant they just say second hand?) let me know if its any good please mate.


i got it brand new for about £25 from asda, they're shipping it in their own time it seems :wall:

i played half life and counterstrike the first time around on the PC, loved it from start to finish, so i'm hoping this won't fail to amaze


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Its really good. If you have not played any of the HL2 series on the PC then its even better value. I cannot be bothered to play through the first episodes as I already did them on the PC.
Portal is great fun too. Bit of a puzzle and can have you pulling your hair out at times.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I bought it for PS3, very much enjoyed team fortress 2 but wasn't that keen on half life when I could of been on COD4! So I ended up selling it


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I played HL2 on PC and I found it the best shooter ever. You won't be dissapointed :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

What the difference between the orange box and std 360? 

(besides the colour !)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> What the difference between the orange box and std 360?
> 
> (besides the colour !)


orange box is the name of the game itself mate. you get about 3 games in it.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like i'm soooooooo out of touch !


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> orange box is the name of the game itself mate. you get about 3 games in it.


five 'actually' :lol:

Half Life 2
Half Life 2 episode 1
Portal
Half Life 2 episode 2
Team fortress 2



alanjo99 said:


> looks like i'm soooooooo out of touch !


yeah, you old fart, you are :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

gonna have to get me one of these xbox things (will have to part ex the Atari though)

Will the Atari Cartridge fit ??

Seriously though - Ive seen Xbox , Xbox Elite & Xbox Premium >> The Elite seems more expensive than the Premium - 

Is it worth paying the extra for the Elite ?

Ta


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> gonna have to get me one of these xbox things (will have to part ex the Atari though)
> 
> Will the Atari Cartridge fit ??
> 
> ...


IMHO, no. you're paying a premium for the 120gb instead of the 30gb drive....

if you've got a home network mate, i'm pretty sure you can use the network storage to save onto as well and if you've got any media on your pc, you can easily stream it to the xbox, such as films and music etc....

that's the only difference from what i know between the premium and the elite, oh and that the elite is black :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah not worth the extra dough, especially as both now have HDMI ports. but you do get the lead with the elite, but play.com sell them for a tenner.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Top tastic !

30 giggle bites should do me - off to fleabay ......

Cheers for reply :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Top tastic !
> 
> 30 giggle bites should do me - off to fleabay ......
> 
> Cheers for reply :thumb:


dont buy off fleabay mate. you need a newer one with the lower power setting. the older ones fry the boards and a LOT end up on fleabay.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Dean :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just a thought - How do I know i am buying a 'newer' one in a shop ?

No doubt if I ask a sales guy - I know what he will say !! 

Is there a tell tale way of knowing by just looking at the box ?

TIA


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah mate. check the box and the back of the xbox itself. should read 175w as the power supply. if it says 205w, dont touch it with a 5hitty stick. also check for the HDMI port.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Tip top !

Ta muchly !

Is the HDMI port where i put my Atari Cartridges ?

.....

I'll get my coat !


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll tell you were you can put your atari cartridges. :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

:lol: :doublesho


----------

